# Developing my whiskey taste...



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

After reading the bourbon thread, I decided that I wanted to get back in to whiskeys.

I keep a bottle of Evan Williams around the house, but I really just use it for cooking.

I wanted to get something better than EW for drinking, and found a lot of great suggestions on here. At a recent wedding, I tried Jack Daniels and Jim Beam straight, and really preferred the Beam over the Jack. With that small bit of information, I decided to put together a bit of a sampler collection.










I was at the liquor store today, and found several of the brands I was wanting to taste in the small bottles. I already knew I liked Beam, so I went ahead and got a regular-sized bottle of it.

I decided to taste the Evan Williams with the rest of them, since I already had it in stock...

I am drinking them all right now, so I'll add my 'reviews' as I drink them.

If any of these are your favorites, or ones you'd rather not have again, pipe in and let me know! Feel free to add your own rankings, or reviews, or snide remarks....


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Evan Williams - Black Label:*










This is a very robust whiskey, really smacking you in the mouth. The ABV is only 43%, but the sides of my mouth felt more like it was 50% or up. Instead of the alcohol content, I guess it was just the unrefined sour mash lighting up my taste buds! Frankly, I like the bourbon flavors it gives my reduction sauce, but I don't really care for it straight.

Tastes like Jack Daniels.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Jim Beam - White Label:*










VERY smooth! That great bourbon taste comes shining through, but without the smack in the mouth of EW/JD. The ABV is only 40%, so it's not that strong. This is a whiskey I could sip on all night...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*W. L. Weller Special Reserve:*










This whiskey is a little stronger than Beam at 45% ABV. It's got a great flavor, it's pretty smooth, but with just a bit more spiciness than Beam.

I really enjoyed this whiskey. Not quite as easy to sip as Beam, but pretty good!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Maker's Mark:*










Now this whiskey is altogether different, while still being true to a bourbon. This whiskey lacks the sweetness or many bourbons, but offers a pretty refined taste with complexity at the end. I understand why some would say this is their favorite whiskey, but I think I'd still go for Beam if I was in the mood for a bourbon.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Old Forester:*










Now THIS is a whiskey I NEVER want to taste again! Holy cow... The whiskey is pretty good in the nose, but when it hits the back of the mouth, it starts in with a taste that is not pleasing. The reaction I get is to actually spit it back out. Not good... Not good...

I'm off to get something to eat, in order to get this taste out of my mouth...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Knob Creek:*










Holy CRAP Batman! This is some GOOD hooch! This is one whiskey that I WILL be keeping in stock from now on! This is a perfect bourbon, sweet to the tongue, refined on the palate, and a LONG finish! I was looking all over the bottle for the alcohol content, knowing already it was up there! Sure enough, 50% ABV! This is some GOOD whiskey...

I'm definitely enjoying this glass...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*Woodford Reserve:*










Very complex. This whiskey is one that you could sip on for a while, and get new flavors out with each sip. I like it, but it is very different than Beam, Weller, and Knob Creek. While those whiskeys represent excellent bourbon flavor profiles, this whiskey brings something all new to the table. I like it...

In the nose, it still has the sweetness typical of a bourbon, but once the whiskey hits your tongue, you know you've got something unique. I'm not loving the finish, but that might be because I've been eating pretzels trying to get the taste of Old Forester out of my mouth.

To be honest, I might not buy another bottle of this stuff. This 375ml should probably last a good while, as I don't see myself reaching for it too often.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright, that was FUN! I love trying new stuff, especially stuff that is 40%+ alcohol by volume!

Let's see....

Rankings:

1) Knob Creek
2) Jim Beam - White Label
3) W. L. Weller
4) Woodford Reserve
5) Maker's Mark

Evan Williams and Old Forester aren't worth ranking. I wouldn't drink them again unless it was the last thing in my cabinet, and I had a throbbing toothache to numb. 

Now it's time to pour myself a full glass Knob Creek, and kick back and enjoy!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting journey jwise!!

The first thing I'd point out is that you are comparing whiskies marketed at different price points. The Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve and Maker's Mark are pitched at a price above the others and I'd expect more from them having paid more for them (per ml). 

Of those three I'd prefer the Woodford, then Makers, then Knob in that order. Funny thing about the others is that I tried and really liked the Old Forrester a while back. Only had 50ml though.

The ones that often get mentioned as best bang-for-your-buck Bourbons at straightbourbon.com are Elijha Craig 12 and Elmer T. Lee - similar to Knob in price. But the EC 12 is a Heaven Hill product like Evan Williams so I'm not sure if you didn't like this because of the distillery character or if your version didn't have enough age. The ETL would be a Bufallo Trace product - a distillery not represented in your tasting.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Interesting journey jwise!!
> 
> The first thing I'd point out is that you are comparing whiskies marketed at different price points. The Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve and Maker's Mark are pitched at a price above the others and I'd expect more from them having paid more for them (per ml).
> 
> ...


I always like to taste cigars/wine/whisk[e]y across price points.

I look forward to tasting a few more, especially the ones that you mentioned!


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Makers is definitely at the top for me. I also like Crown Royal, but that's a blended whiskey. I'd like to try try the Knob Creek, after your endorsement.

The others I've tried and wasn't that impressed.

I'm more of a Jack Daniel's over Jim Beam kind of guy...... They're both on the sweet side, but I find Jim Beam a little _too_ sweet.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

lilwing88 said:


> Makers is definitely at the top for me. I also like Crown Royal, but that's a blended whiskey. I'd like to try try the Knob Creek, after your endorsement.
> 
> The others I've tried and wasn't that impressed.
> 
> I'm more of a Jack Daniel's over Jim Beam kind of guy...... They're both on the sweet side, but I find Jim Beam a little _too_ sweet.


If you don't like Beam, you probably won't like Knob Creek or Wild Turkey 101. The WT and KC are just a higher octane version of Beam, and a little more refined.

Maker's Mark is definitely NOT a sweet bourbon.

Did you say you have tried Woodford Reserve? It's not sweet, and has a lot of character.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> The Elmer T. Lee would be a Bufallo Trace product - a distillery not represented in your tasting.


How would you describe Buffalo Trace or ETL? Sweet? Complex? Oaky? Closer to Jack or Jim?


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

jwise said:


> If you don't like Beam, you probably won't like Knob Creek or Wild Turkey 101. The WT and KC are just a higher octane version of Beam, and a little more refined.
> 
> Maker's Mark is definitely NOT a sweet bourbon.
> 
> Did you say you have tried Woodford Reserve? It's not sweet, and has a lot of character.


I did try the WR. I liked it, but it's not as smooth as Makers straight up. I like it mixed with a little water and a lime. Then it's very tasty.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Elmer T. Lee is a superb bourbon. I find it very complex and perhaps sweet, but by no means cloying. I love Elmer and put it above Woodford Reserve for me, although at a similar price point. Then again, I didn't care for Knob Creek at all. I liked Makers Mark much more than Knob. But I'm normally a scotch drinker and someone who really knows bourbon once told me that Makers is the most scotch like of all the bourbons. Isn't it great they make all these different whiskies so we can each drink what we like? :dude:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for this post, I pick up a bottle of Knob Creek yesterday based on it..SWEET! Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good whiskeys there. Wait til you try Drambuie,,scotch whiskey at its finest. One of the better spirits that go with any cigar,,,,perfectly!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Good whiskeys there. Wait til you try Drambuie,,scotch whiskey at its finest. One of the better spirits that go with any cigar,,,,perfectly!


 +1. Absolutely Gary!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lilwing88 said:


> Makers is definitely at the top for me. I also like Crown Royal, but that's a blended whiskey. I'd like to try try the Knob Creek, after your endorsement.
> 
> The others I've tried and wasn't that impressed.
> 
> I'm more of a Jack Daniel's over Jim Beam kind of guy...... They're both on the sweet side, but I find Jim Beam a little _too_ sweet.


My recommendation for something in line with your stated preferances would be Evan Williams Single Barrel. Although they are vintage dated and vary a bit from year to year, the constant seems to be elegance on the drier side of bourbons.

KC is a Beam product, but the KC itinerant was much sweeter than I remember the JB Black being.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> How would you describe Buffalo Trace or ETL? Sweet? Complex? Oaky? Closer to Jack or Jim?


I found BT to be share a sweetness with some spicyness in its character. Its definatly a bourbon that grabs you when you drink it and demands your attention. Assertive would be another descriptor.

ETL tend to have a sweetness with caramel flavours according to Elmer T. Lee who picks out the whisky casks for use in the brand. I don't remember it being as sweet as Wild Turkey or Knob Creek, but it had sweetness as part of its character for sure.

More Oak in the ETL than in BT although I wouldn't call either immature. I wouldn't call either complex although I'm going by memory here. I would call ETL sweet balanced by oaky caramel, and BT spicy/nippy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Knob Creek , Maker's Mark, Bookers, Blanton's, Basil Hayden's.
They are all real good small batch easy to find Bourbon's.
But if your feeling like you really want something exceptional.
Try some Pappy Van Winkle or A.H Hirsch both are available in 16 and 20 year old versions.
For me its like liquid heaven enjoy.:beerchug:


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

dhaus said:


> Elmer T. Lee is a superb bourbon. I find it very complex and perhaps sweet, but by no means cloying. I love Elmer and put it above Woodford Reserve for me, although at a similar price point.


+1000000000000 I love Elmer T. Lee. If you can find it I'd also suggest Wathen's. It's got a little more spice than Elmer but both are fantastic, especially for the price. My wife loves Woodford.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Good whiskeys there. Wait til you try Drambuie,,scotch whiskey at its finest. One of the better spirits that go with any cigar,,,,perfectly!


When you first stated this, I was curious, since I had never heard of Drambuie before. I have several books on Scotch whisky, and have been to stores that carry nearly every distillery that bottles, but had never heard of it.

I was at a small out of the way shop the other day, and wandered to the back where the liqueurs are kept. Being a fan of B&B, I was looking at a gift set they had, and was considering the purchase. Then my eyes were diverted, and I saw it... DRAMBUIE!

Knowing I had heard the name here, and that it got (not one, but) two votes singing its praise, I figured I'd find out what its all about.










It was also a gift box, for approximately the same price as the B&B ($34.99), so I couldn't come up with an excuse NOT to buy it.

The description states: "crafted with aged malt whiskies, spiced honey, and a recipe kept secret since 1745."

This sounded promising, as I know I like malt whiskies, and I like B&B, which is a spiced cognac. So, without further ado, I poured myself a glass and settled in...










It was nice. I liked it. I don't think I liked it as much as I thought I might, but it might grow on me. In fact, I think I might go pour myself a little right now...

Thanks for mentioning this drink. It's definitely something I want to have tried!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I like Evan Williams single barrel. Bulleits good too.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like the Makers mark and Knob Creek. Basil Hayden, Bookers, and Buffalo Trace are also very good. 

Don't care for Jim Beam, Evan Williams or the Woodford Reserve.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Drambuie nectar of the gods. My favorite drink is a Rusty Nail. 2 parts Drambuie and 3 parts Scotch over ice. Use some decent Scotch with this and I am sure you will agree. My friend is bringing me back a 1.75 ltr from his cruise ship. It's only $32 dollars! I can't wait. 

Enjoy
Joe


----------



## Mark J (Mar 5, 2010)

Some people think its junk, but I like Jack Daniels Single Barrel. Goes down nice and smooth.
I'm with you on those rusty nails. Addictive.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Mark J said:


> Some people think its junk, but I like Jack Daniels Single Barrel. Goes down nice and smooth.
> I'm with you on those rusty nails. Addictive.


While I don't care for Jack Daniels, I DO like the Single Barrel. It is very good...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't drunk a lot of JD but I have tried samples of the JDSB, and that seems to be miles away from the regular stuff. Couldn't tell there was a familly resemblance. 

Come to think of it, if the SB was served to me blind I think I'd swear it was bourbon...


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

after reading your reviews on whiskey i think i am going to look out for your top three and get them on my next liqueur purchase.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I love makers mark. But if i cannot get that. I will go for Johnny Walker black or red. (would love to try blue) if i am in a scotch mood. But when it comes to irish whiskey. Hands down Jameson Irish is my fave. It goes well with a CAO Ellens Dream.


----------

